# Other Triples?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was listening to Beethovens Triple Concerto today, and thought, other than Brahms, who wrote Triple Concertos?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There is a Telemann CD on Chandos.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Brahms, a triple concerto?! _Double_, I think! 

Mozart has a concerto or two for three pianos, I believe. Are you looking specifically for a concerto for three _different_ instruments?


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Oops my bad. Concerto only.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Polednice is correct (as he usually is).

There are lots of "triples" in the Vivaldi catalog. There is also a Triple by Bach (BWV 1057).


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Tcherepnin wrote one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Tcherepnin wrote one.


Really? I like this composer a lot, do you recommend the work?

Michael Tippet wrote one.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Really? I like this composer a lot, do you recommend the work?


I don't know, I've never heard it. I just looked at the list of Concerti for piano, violin and cello on Wikipedia.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> Polednice is correct (as he usually is).
> 
> There are lots of "triples" in the Vivaldi catalog. There is also a Triple by Bach (BWV 1057).


Quadruple, too!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Bohuslav Martinu *wrote a _Concerto_ (or _Concertino_) _for Piano Trio and Strings_. This guy wrote for nearly every combinaton under the sun. Info on recordings, etc. HERE. I have only read about this work, I've never heard it. It's from his neo-classical period (composed in Paris, 1933).

Another one is *Penderecki's* _Concerto Grosso No. 1, for three cellos and orchestra_. I've never heard this either, HERE is the first movt. on youtube, the rest of the work is on there as well...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tippett*´s is for strings and orchestra. There´s also *D´Indy*´s, one of his more attractive works, for flute, piano & cello with orchestra, with rather strong Baroque traits.

*Paul Juon*´s is highly, highly recommended, especially if you like Beethoven´s. Don´t know the quality/playing in the current you-t version; the way it is played is quite crucial.

Wikipedia has a not-complete list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_triple_concertos_for_violin,_cello,_and_piano, but quite alot of the works haven´t been recorded.

*Frankel*´s is short and divertimento-like, not as substantial as his viola and violin concertos.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

These are the ones I know about:

JS Bach - 2 for 3 harpsichord (BWV 1063 & 1064); 3 violins BWV 1064R; harpsichord, flute, violin BWV 1044
Casella - Piano, violin, cello
Mozart - 3 pianos (later arranged down for 2 pianos) K 242
Telemann - Flute, violin, cello TVW 53:A2; 3 violins TWV 53:F1; flute, oboe d'amore, viola d'amore TWV 53:E1; 3 trumpets TWV 54
Tippett - Violin, viola, cello
Vivaldi - 3 violins RV 551; violin, oboe, organ RV 554; violin & 2 cellos RV 561


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> These are the ones I know about:
> 
> JS Bach - 2 for 3 harpsichord (BWV 1063 & 1064); 3 violins BWV 1064R; harpsichord, flute, violin BWV 1044
> Casella - Piano, violin, cello
> ...


Kicking myself about missing the Mozart...


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I love penderecki and do believe I have the comcertO grosso, don't know if I've ever listened or not. I will give the others a listen thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not a triple, but a pretty cool quadruple is Mozart's K 297b Sinfonia Concertante. It's for oboe, bassoon, horn, and... another woodwind. People argue about whether he wrote it for flute or clarinet. It used to always be performed with clarinet, but now there are more scholars in the flute camp. (Shame. Clarinet's a better instrument; authenticity be damned. ) Folks also argue about whether Mozart even wrote it. Sounds like Mozart to me, though.


----------

